# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Bluie the Blue Tongue Lizard :)

## Kristen

Just thought I'd share some pictures of my Blue tongue 'Bluie'
His about two years old I believe  :Smile: 
He was just roaming around the house on his walk haha.

Him playing with his food








Holding him  :Smile:

----------


## Jess

Thank you for sharing  :Smile:  I have been seriously considering getting a Blue Tongue for a while...so gorgeous!

----------


## Kristen

Thank you for looking  :Wink: 
You really should they are great pets  :Smile:

----------


## Jess

I will  :Smile:  maybe not till next year though.

----------


## Tyler

I love blue tongues was really considering one!! (really want a shingle back though lol) but alas my next lizard will be a tegu lol

----------


## Kristen

> I love blue tongues was really considering one!! (really want a shingle back though lol) but alas my next lizard will be a tegu lol


You should get one they are great pets and don't mind the handling which is great,  :Smile: ) I'm not to fond of Shinglebacks, I dont really like the look of them haha. 
Oh cool, when you get him I would love to see pictures ;D

----------


## Tyler

Haha ok I'll post I love my monitors and tegus!! But it will be a while I just adopted a green iguana sooooo I think I'm getting close to my lizard limit now xD

----------


## Kristen

I'd love to see them too  :Wink:   Haha I'm out of space for all the tanks! :P
haha I love looking at other peoples reptiles/amphibian cause they are always so different to what we can get in Australia.

----------


## Tyler

I bet Ed familiar!!!!!



Here is my complete list (ATM)











And this is my DREAM

----------


## Tyler

Oops forgot Lee Roy

----------


## Kitten

Bluie is a cutie! I use to have a Blue Tongue Skink. She was actually my first "large" reptile. I regret every day for selling her. A BTS may be the next lizard pick-up I get.

----------


## Kristen

Haha yeah we get alot of beardies around here 
And Your chamelion is beautiful! 
So is you ball python(?) We can't get them over here  :Frown:  They are just so gorgeous with so many different morphs its amazing!
and is that a salamander or newt? (Im not familiar with either as we have neither here too :Frown:  )
Thanks for sharing!  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

> Bluie is a cutie! I use to have a Blue Tongue Skink. She was actually my first "large" reptile. I regret every day for selling her. A BTS may be the next lizard pick-up I get.


Thank you!  :Smile:  Bluie is my only reptile haha, even though I'm getting my gecko tank ready and just got my hands on a snake tank (but I wont get the snake for while)
Aww how come you sold her? I''m thinking of getting another one myself, so Bluie can ave a girlfriend haha ;P

----------


## Tyler

Yea shes a ball python and she's a sweet heart! And that is a tiger salamander native here he's a hand full like a pacman on steroids lol!! He's about a foot long very aggressive feeder lol and I love my chameleon he is actually very very friendly loves being out of his cage my favorite is my beardie tho stubble is my baby

----------


## frogster

Nice reptiles you got there....


> I bet Ed familiar!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my complete list (ATM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Tyler

Haha thank you lol!! They are awesome want some larger ones preferably my monitors back but that'll have to wait luckily I'm going to school for this so I can do it as a job expense later haha!

----------


## frogster

Sounds like you got it made with a business epense  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Tyler

haha hopefully still got a few years xD

----------


## Jared

That Ball python has the best pattern wish I could get one. I used to have a shingleback there very similar in behavior to regular blueys but mine was very docile(until food was presented). Almost forgot good looking Bluey  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

Thank you she's a beaut!

----------


## Kitten

> Thank you!  Bluie is my only reptile haha, even though I'm getting my gecko tank ready and just got my hands on a snake tank (but I wont get the snake for while)
> *Aww how come you sold her?* I''m thinking of getting another one myself, so Bluie can ave a girlfriend haha ;P


I was looking for extra money for the Tinley Reptile Show and I still regret it. I'm going to be doing some rearranging in my room to see if I can have a place for a nice display cage for one again. I really love the species.




> Yea shes a ball python and she's a sweet heart! And  that is a tiger salamander native here he's a hand full like a pacman  on steroids lol!! He's about a foot long very aggressive feeder lol and *I  love my chameleon he is actually very very friendly loves being out of  his cage* my favorite is my beardie tho stubble is my baby


I've been VERY tempted for several years - since my first reptile show I ever attended - about getting a chameleon. What species is yours?

----------


## Tyler

Just a vield nothing special but he has awesome blue tones and better color than most

----------


## Kitten

> Just a vield nothing special but he has awesome blue tones and better color than most


What is their care like? I've heard many things, but I keep hearing conflicting information. A Veiled would make a good first time chameleon?

----------


## Tyler

Oh yea def they are one of the most hardy species you can start with you need a screen enclosure they like air flow and I put a strong plant in there for climbing like bamboo and strong vines basking temp about 105-110f and ambient temp 85-95f have a life span of about 7-9 years and most are semi docile they do eat ALOT calcium dust 3xs a week as baby's and 1x a week as adult they are very fast growing and very easy to breed on captivity if you took that route I can answer a lot of questions of ya have anymore it also does count to mention they prefer 50-70% humidity they also have to have a UVB sours 10.0 repti-sun is what I use

----------


## Kristen

> That Ball python has the best pattern wish I could get one. I used to have a shingleback there very similar in behavior to regular blueys but mine was very docile(until food was presented). Almost forgot good looking Bluey


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

Kristen you can send me the skink hehe

----------


## Kristen

Im sure he'd love the 19 hour flight haha  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Tyler

sure he would!

----------


## Namio

> Just thought I'd share some pictures of my Blue tongue 'Bluie'
> His about two years old I believe 
> He was just roaming around the house on his walk haha.
> 
> Him playing with his food


Hi Kristen, that is one beautiful blue tongue skink you got! I love that pattern on his back. I have a question that'll lead to a suggestion though. Are you feeding him snails that you caught in gardens? If so, I would suggest feeding cornmeal to the snails prior to giving your skink those snails. Many people (potentially your neighbor) may use pesticides in garden so cornmeal feeding may get rid of the pesticide that the snail had previously ingested.

----------


## Kristen

> Hi Kristen, that is one beautiful blue tongue skink you got! I love that pattern on his back. I have a question that'll lead to a suggestion though. Are you feeding him snails that you caught in gardens? If so, I would suggest feeding cornmeal to the snails prior to giving your skink those snails. Many people (potentially your neighbor) may use pesticides in garden so cornmeal feeding may get rid of the pesticide that the snail had previously ingested.


Thank you!  :Smile: 
Nah I buy the snails, but thank you for your concern  :Smile:

----------


## DC101

Wow, she is really big!

I live in Australia as well and there is this one blue tongue that lives in a hole under the stairs near the shed.
He has been there ever since i can remember, definitely more than 5 years for sure!

I used to be scared of it when i was young but now its great to see he/she come out and walk around.

----------


## Kristen

> Wow, she is really big!
> 
> I live in Australia as well and there is this one blue tongue that lives in a hole under the stairs near the shed.
> He has been there ever since i can remember, definitely more than 5 years for sure!
> 
> I used to be scared of it when i was young but now its great to see he/she come out and walk around.


_He_ is alot bigger than when I got him haha,  :Wink: 
Oh Lucky! Is he/she comfortable around you? 
At my house I don't really have any wildlife except for the odd marsh frog every now and then, but at my grandmas there is HEAPS of reptiles and frogs, its great  :Big Grin:

----------


## DC101

Is he comfortable, well, sort of.
Ive only seen him a couple times and he just goes about his business not worrying about me.

I don't have much wildlife either and im lucky to have this beauty!

----------

